# how to start snow blowing business



## chic7213 (Nov 13, 2017)

Good evening everyone 

I have a lawn care and landscaping business that I have been running for a few years. I recently bought a snow blower and salt this year with the idea of offering snow removal for residential customers. The only problem is im not sure how much i should be charging for snow removal or salt application. Any way I can get some help here ? 

thanks in advance everyone and good luck this winter.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Same way you come up with the numbers for mowing a lawn. Add up overhead, job costs, and desired profit.

Give us a little more info on what you're having trouble with getting to your price. Every location and company are different. Make sure to add snow removal to your GL policy, and add the extra cost to your bid.


----------



## Sheamuswhope44 (Nov 4, 2017)

I am starting my snow removal/lawn care business this winter i will be charging $100 a driveway


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> i will be charging $100 a driveway


Gotta pay for that expensive equipment and tow vehicle right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sheamuswhope44 said:


> I am starting my snow removal/lawn care business this winter i will be charging $100 a driveway


That's a little on the low.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


> That's a little on the low.


Ya think? I think it's right about on par with the Hollywood drives out there.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i was just quoted 60 for 2 inches on a massive driveway i fit 19 cars in, big old horse shoe driveway with a NASTY hill. that 60 included salt. driveways dont pay what they used to.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

With a snow blower, I used to start at $80, and had drives up to $250. I couldn't compete with plow guys, so I focused on stamped concrete, pavers, and people who just didn't want scratches on their drives.

We dont get much snow though, so it's not like these people were paying 10s of thousands a year, and the ones that were paying in the $200s weren't too worried about money...


----------

